# ViewSonic VT2430 LCD TV "How do I change NTSC to PAL"



## salim khan (Mar 27, 2013)

I HAVE VIIEWSONIC VT2430 TV .
IN OUR COUNTRY[ PAKISTAN] TRANSMITION SYSTEM IS PAL WHERE 
TV SYSTEM IS NTFC.
WHAT IS THE SOLUTION ? hOW I CAN CONVERT NTFC TO PAL
Thanks
 salim khan ID# 11111-4444


----------



## geppetto (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: ViewSonic VT2430 LCD TV "button lock"*

I think you wanted to start a new thread... but since we are here...

See if your model / device supports PAL in the tuner setup section. Also, a manual and spec sheet should be available from ViewSonic. 

If it does not support PAL, then you need a device to act as the tuner and can use the VT2430 as a monitor / display.

Sorry I do not have any more specific information for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The TV should display any input.

If you are referring to the built in tuner, you are very likely out of luck. TV's are built with a tuner for the region in which they are sold. And the tuner isn't "PAL" or "NTSC". Those are video formats.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Salim Khan and welcome to TSF :wave:

Do you mean NTSC? If so, there are adaptors available (something like this - *Link*) but I don't know about the availability in Pakistan - try a Google search using 'pal to ntsc converter for tv' to see what there is in your area :smile:


----------

